# MK4 Ecode No Amber running lights!



## Joshua D Chadwick (Feb 16, 2009)

Had to replace broken headlights on my Mk4. So I went with BFI's Smoked ecodes since they were cheaper than stock. I also ordered 2 of the amber 7505 bulbs that were on their site. Installed everything along with their fog light kit and euroswitch and for some reason the amber's won't light up unless you use the turn signal. 

Long story short my car wont pass inspection without these stupid lights working when the switch is turned on.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The law does not require the running lights (which are located under the h4 bulbs) to be only amber. They can be white or amber.

Otherwise, you have to see if the stock bulb holder fits, if so, then you have to run a wire from the exisiting ecode parking light to the 3-pin connector.


----------



## Joshua D Chadwick (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The ones I am talking about I guess are called "parking lights" they double as the turn signals. I found out the Ecodes do not have parking lights. Why? I don't know. I guess the Germans don't need them. I tried using wires from the stock US spec headlights wiring harness and I did get them to light up but when I do they wont double as a turn signal.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Joshua D Chadwick said:


> Thanks for the reply. The ones I am talking about I guess are called "parking lights" they double as the turn signals. I found out the Ecodes do not have parking lights. Why? I don't know. I guess the Germans don't need them. I tried using wires from the stock US spec headlights wiring harness and I did get them to light up but when I do they wont double as a turn signal.


Parking lights are below the H4 bulbs. Buy an amber 194 bulb... and you're done


----------



## Joshua D Chadwick (Feb 16, 2009)

I will, I wondered why their was a socket under the H4 and there isn't one on the US headlight. Thanks man.


----------



## piledriver (Jul 29, 2008)

This works. (DEPO Ecodes w/fogs in my case, the insulation finally all fell off of the stock lights interior wiring)

Move the gray wire from the center of the TS connector to the empty hole, use the US sockets with US bulbs, and clip/splice the red wire from the city lights to the center of the TS connector (use old socket pin, may need trimmed to lock)

Now I have "normal" US spec TS/running light setup, and can also easily add city light into running light circuit.


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*diode the parking lights*

I have the same problem. I have FK e-codes and have no amber parking lights. Which makes my blinkers blink fast. I don't really need the amber parking lights but I was wondering if I could put a diode somewhere in there so that my car thinks it has parking lights.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

DustyGTI said:


> I have the same problem. I have FK e-codes and have no amber parking lights. Which makes my blinkers blink fast. I don't really need the amber parking lights but I was wondering if I could put a diode somewhere in there so that my car thinks it has parking lights.


Parking lights don't have to be amber - clear is OK.

Clear parking lights won't make your turn signals blink fast. But you need to use the correct bulbs for the turn signals.


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

dennisgli said:


> Parking lights don't have to be amber - clear is OK.
> 
> Clear parking lights won't make your turn signals blink fast. But you need to use the correct bulbs for the turn signals.


There is only two wires on the turn signal bulb plug... Therefore it runs only turn signals. (Factory has three wires) And will only accept on style of bulb.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

DustyGTI said:


> There is only two wires on the turn signal bulb plug... Therefore it runs only turn signals.


This is correct.



DustyGTI said:


> (Factory has three wires) And will only accept on style of bulb.


Your "factory" lights are not E-codes.

You need to get the correct bulbs for your headlights.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DustyGTI said:


> I have the same problem. I have FK e-codes and have no amber parking lights. Which makes my blinkers blink fast. I don't really need the amber parking lights but I was wondering if I could put a diode somewhere in there so that my car thinks it has parking lights.


FK lights made by Depo and known to have grounding issues. 



DustyGTI said:


> There is only two wires on the turn signal bulb plug... Therefore it runs only turn signals. (Factory has three wires) And will only accept on style of bulb.


NA Jettas have 3 wires on the turn signal bulb
NA Golf/GTI/R32 have 2 wires on the turn signal bulb.
both take the 3347/3357 dual filament bulb.... but since th Golf/GTI/R32 has the parking light under the high beam, the low watt filament isn't wired up.

I have wired it up on my old MK4 when I did a S2000 retrofit


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

Fixed the issue. My headlights had the two wires to the parking/turn signal light. Looking at the factory wiring I took the wire from the center of the plug and moved it to the outside of the plug.
So one wire on each end of the three prong connector and nothing in the middle. 
I don't have parking lights (which I didn't care for anyway) but my blinker now blinks at a normal rate


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

dennisgli said:


> This is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw I didn't even touch the bulbs because they were already the correct ones.


----------

